# State of Touch screen drivers

## Timmer

My current laptop is dying, so I'm thinking about getting a new one next summer.  I just started checking them out, and because of Windows 8, there are many with touch screens.  This has be wondering how touch screen drivers are on Linux.  I know I've seen touch screen drivers in the kernel for the decade I've been using Linux, but are they up-to-date?  Do they work with new hardware?

Related: is there any software support for it?

Not that I particularly want a touch screen laptop - I'm really just more curious than anything else.

----------

## Jaglover

I work in gaming business. Slot games have all kind of touch screens. And they run Linux. Touch screens may be novelty for Windows, in Linux world they have been working for long time.

----------

